# My New Jaeger "Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Calendar"



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I just got my Reverso yesterday, and I am loving it and thought to share it here>


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats on acquiring a beautiful timepiece, a very nice complication and an iconic watch.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

amine said:


> Congrats on acquiring a beautiful timepiece, a very nice complication and an iconic watch.


Thanks, I placed the order with the AD 7 weeks a go, long wait but it was worth it! I am loving it


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Great Choice!


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful watch indeed, a model I haven't seen that often.. Can't seem to find it on JLC's website though, wanted to check how it looks like in YG


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

NielsZ said:


> Beautiful watch indeed, a model I haven't seen that often.. Can't seem to find it on JLC's website though, wanted to check how it looks like in YG


Thanks. Is on the JLC website. But click on the 2012 Collection instead, you wont find it in the Regular Collection.


----------



## rollarducks (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah,i think so, Congrats on acquiring a beautiful timepiece, a very nice complication and an iconic watch.thanks


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish could have one the reverso


----------



## a_laksmana (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice! You just have to keep a habit of winding the watch lunch time or before sleep time.  
That reverso would be perfect if it has power reserve indicator at the back.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

a_laksmana said:


> Very nice! You just have to keep a habit of winding the watch lunch time or before sleep time.
> That reverso would be perfect if it has power reserve indicator at the back.


It's a habit, I wind my 3 hand wound watches every night: Reverso, Portuguese and Moonwatch. And if you do it like that there is no need of power reserve. I think the power Reserve indicators are more suited for automatics like my Panerai. If I wouldn't have nothing to wind every night I would feel completely Lost.
Thanks for the Compliment!


----------



## EdPowers (Dec 8, 2012)

Beatiful watch and nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations, that's a beautiful watch, and a wonderful addition to your collection.


----------



## edwing206 (Dec 15, 2012)

A very beautiful watch! 

Thats a very interesting box to me (the Guatemala one), do you have another picture of it and perhaps some information? My dad is from Guatemala and it piqued my interest. 

-Luis


----------



## agong (Feb 7, 2012)

Love this new model. Putting 2 very popular models together, the Master calendar and the grand reverso.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

edwing206 said:


> A very beautiful watch!
> 
> Thats a very interesting box to me (the Guatemala one), do you have another picture of it and perhaps some information? My dad is from Guatemala and it piqued my interest.
> 
> -Luis


It's a box to hold business cards, hand made. Bought it in my last trip to Guatemala.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

agong said:


> Love this new model. Putting 2 very popular models together, the Master calendar and the grand reverso.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, for me it has everything I wished for and more.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

I LOVE that model - well done!! 


(though the lack of a seconds hand bugs me... its one of those things that shouldn't but does bother me)


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

tigerpac said:


> I LOVE that model - well done!!
> 
> (though the lack of a seconds hand bugs me... its one of those things that shouldn't but does bother me)


Thanks.
With second hands issue, I think it cut both ways. When I have a second hand, I find myself checking how many seconds did the watch gain since last time I wore it, then I adjust the 10 secs or whatever secs is off. And really if the watch is off less than 60 seconds I shouldn't be lossing my time (how ironic) adjusting a few seconds.So my conclusion is that at the end what really matters to me is the minutes and the date.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

A fair point and an awesome watch!

I'm between yours and the grande 976 for my "next next" watch


----------



## flowergirl (Jun 1, 2012)

It's amazing, congratulations on a beautiful purchase. This is the watch I want my husband to buy next. Much easier to find his ideal JLC than mine, sadly. The bigger watches look ridiculous on my puny wrist.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

flowergirl said:


> It's amazing, congratulations on a beautiful purchase. This is the watch I want my husband to buy next. Much easier to find his ideal JLC than mine, sadly. The bigger watches look ridiculous on my puny wrist.


Thanks, check out the Grande Reverso Lady ultra thin if you hadn't done that already. It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Habfan (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi I bought the same watch in Jamaica last week while on vacation. I have coveted a reverso for a few years but it was the moon phase and date and great duty free tax free price that sealed the deal. It is my first mechanical watch and I am surprised how often I have to wind it. Comments on how often I should wind it would be appreciated. I am afraid of over winding it even though I am told that is not possible.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Habfan said:


> Hi I bought the same watch in Jamaica last week while on vacation. I have coveted a reverso for a few years but it was the moon phase and date and great duty free tax free price that sealed the deal. It is my first mechanical watch and I am surprised how often I have to wind it. Comments on how often I should wind it would be appreciated. I am afraid of over winding it even though I am told that is not possible.


It's a manual wind, so unlike an automatic watch, it will not have overwind protection. But if you stop winding once you encounter significant resistance, you should be fine. I tend to wind it at the start of each day.


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Habfan said:


> Hi I bought the same watch in Jamaica last week while on vacation. I have coveted a reverso for a few years but it was the moon phase and date and great duty free tax free price that sealed the deal. It is my first mechanical watch and I am surprised how often I have to wind it. Comments on how often I should wind it would be appreciated. I am afraid of over winding it even though I am told that is not possible.


Congratulations on your 1st mechanical and good choice, the Reverso along with the Calatrava are probably the most iconic dress watches. Anyway, this Reverso comes with a 45hr Reserve so technically you could go more than a day without winding, personally I recommend to wind every night. It's a habit, just like brushing your teeth. I really like manually wound watches it creates a special bond with your watch (you might think I am crazy, hey it's not your son! But if you are asking in a forum where people love their watches it's not a crazy answer) 
As far as over winding it, it's not a concern, when you reach the end you won't be able to go forward, the same way you wound your toys when you were a kid. I hope it helps.


----------



## Habfan (Jan 15, 2012)

heuerolexomega said:


> Congratulations on your 1st mechanical and good choice, the Reverso along with the Calatrava are probably the most iconic dress watches. Anyway, this Reverso comes with a 45hr Reserve so technically you could go more than a day without winding, personally I recommend to wind every night. It's a habit, just like brushing your teeth. I really like manually wound watches it creates a special bond with your watch (you might think I am crazy, hey it's not your son! But if you are asking in a forum where people love their watches it's not a crazy answer)
> As far as over winding it, it's not a concern, when you reach the end you won't be able to go forward, the same way you wound your toys when you were a kid. I hope it helps.


Thanks for the advice now if I could only see the moon in the Vancouver sky to check my moon phase I would be even happier!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Habfan said:


> Thanks for the advice now if I could only see the moon in the Vancouver sky to check my moon phase I would be even happier!


I almost never use the moon complication to check it with the sky. To me the complication brings to the watch a very unique touch, is all about the esthetics not so much in the functional aspect. Although you could use it like an horoscope kind of thing, there are days like moon day 16 (full moon) that supposedly is a good day to do business. I know that kind of stuff it's kind of foolish but some people firmly believe in the moon influence specially in the agriculture field, some farmers still use it like a guide for their crops. So I would say that even if we don't buy such a thing to be true, still brings a mystic flavor.


----------



## AmbSteve (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Huge congrats!


----------



## PaisleySnail (Jun 18, 2010)

Congratulations. That's a spectacular watch!


----------



## crazy legs (Mar 6, 2013)

Your Reverso is some kind of beautiful. The face seems to have a perfect balance, even with small amounts of color. That's a keeper!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

PaisleySnail said:


> Congratulations. That's a spectacular watch!





crazy legs said:


> Your Reverso is some kind of beautiful. The face seems to have a perfect balance, even with small amounts of color. That's a keeper!


Thanks guys|>, I really love this watch. I choose this watch very carefully with all the other reversos and came to the conclusion that this watch was for me. I bought this watch in the same manner our friend Bob pick up his watches, "they way it should be" and I try to follow but sometimes my impulsive manner wins over.;-)


----------



## mhwernick (Mar 13, 2014)

How easy or hard is it to reset the date/date/moonphase if the PR runs down?


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

wowzer! thats a serious watch! Congrats


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

mhwernick said:


> How easy or hard is it to reset the date/date/moonphase if the PR runs down?


It's not hard at all, remember this is not an annual calendar. This is a full Calendar, big difference. It's like adjusting the date 3 times. Takes not even 2 min.

Regards


----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)

I am not a huge fan of the Reverso, but your watch pictures have single handedly convinced me I have been wrong. I love the complications and movement. Congratulations on another great acquisition!


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

wow.. i missed this one… Very nice… congrats


----------

